# Rice Pudding



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 16, 2009)

are there different styles of rice pudding? ive never really made it at home, but we had some whole milk in the house (which we almost never have), and i wanted to use it before it went bad...so i made some last night, and dont love the texture - it isnt terrible, so im not sure if i messed up, or this is how the recipe was designed

the kind i like is very smooth and creamy - like Kozy Shack....the kind i made is more like a custard - the final product was thicker, and not quite as smooth - the eggs almost have a slightly curdled texture (a tiny bit grainy, in a smooth sort of way, if that makes any sort of sense)....its still very good, just not the way i love it

anyway, i dont have the exact recipe with me, but it went something like this (it's the betty crocker recipe, slightly tweeked, if anyone has the cookbook):

prepare 2 cups of cooked white rice - i used a rice cooker, and i THINK it was medium grain, but it may have been long

combine 4 eggs, 4 cups whole milk, 1 cup of sugar (ran out of white, so 1/3 was brown), vanilla, cinnamon (it also called for a cup of raisins, which i didnt have)....add hot rice and stir....cook in a 325* oven for 45 min, stirring every 15 minutes....when done, remove from oven, stir well, let set for 15 minutes

the recipe warned that over cooking could curdle it - i was strict with the time, so i cant tell if this is the proper amount of curdling or too much...ive seen other recipes that call for stovetop cooking only, which may have different results

aside from the texture, it was very tasty


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't usually put eggs in mine, just milk, sometimes cream. I have also folded whipped cream into the finished creamy rice.  Most of the time, I just use milk and sugar, cooking the rice in the milk, not water.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 16, 2009)

My version of rice pudding also does not have any eggs.  

It's called kheer and I make it with a cup of rice and 4 times the amount of milk (I use 2 cans of evaporated milk, 1 cup of whole milk, 1 cup of cream  and one can condensed milk).  I precook rice with water until it's really soft.  Add it to the milks and continue to cook it on the stove until it's nice and thick and coat's a spoon (sometimes I zap it with a hand blender so the rice grains are not whole).  I also add more sugar if it's needed.  I add some cardamom powder and saffron strands to my rice pudding (we call it kheer).  I finish it off with some slivered almonds and pistachios.  Chill and serve.  It's indeed extremely rich but I have never had anyone turn it down ever.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 16, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:
			
		

> are there different styles of rice pudding?



The short answer is Yes! The long answer is there are as many variations as there are cooks...In broad terms I break rice puddings down to those with eggs, and those without...those with precooked rice, and those where the rice cooks as the pudding is cooked...those that are cooked on the stove, and those that are cooked in the stove (oven) with slight variations along the way.--- Personally I prefer the puddings without eggs, that start with raw (short grain) rice, use only milk products, (whole milk, Half & Half, Cream etc. etc.) and are cooked in the oven over a period of 2-3 hours. This produces a very creamy, decadent rice pudding. ---- It could be that like me, you prefer a style (texture) of pudding that does not include cooked rice incorporated into an egg custard, but rather one where the rice is cooked in the sweetened milk, and thickened by the starch that is naturally in the rice.... I think this style would produce the smooth and creamy pudding that you like!

Enjoy!!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2009)

i just by kozy shack at the store. why fool with perfection. wonderful tapioca as well.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for the help everyone, and thanks for breaking down the styles, Bob.....i think next time i will try an eggless version - now that i realize the difference, i def prefer a style that is thickened by the rices starch, not rice suspended in an egg custard (got a recipe?)....live and learn, i guess

now i just need to eat all this second rate pudding - as fun as that sounds, its not easy, especially when i have to do it myself (this stuff is dense!)

sure, i could buy kozy shack, but where is the challenge in that? and opening a cup of store pudding doesnt make your house smell like delicious french toast like making rice pudding does


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2009)

You're welcome....However keep in mind that rice pudding is a World wide dish...Every Country, region, culture, yada yada, yada, has their own version, and ideas. So the styles/ideas/methods etc I mentioned are just a drop in the bucket....

Fun!!!


----------



## leena (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this won't be good to consume,Mixing egg with rice,this will be stinky...


----------



## tasty-italian-cook (Feb 16, 2010)

I just made some rice pudding today - I def prefer the stove-top cooking method.. recipe is: 3 cups milk, 1/3 cup long grain rice, 1/4 cup sugar, tsp vanilla....optional you can add some raisins, and cinnamon or nutmeg... i don't really care for either so... basically you just heat the milk up to just about boiling, add the rice and reduce to simmer. I like to add the sugar before the rice gets cooked too far along. Mix this occasionally so that it doesn't stick to the bottom. Add the vanilla. It should cook for about 30-40 minutes until the rice absorbs most of the milk. Serve it warm or cold topped with whipped cream! YUM!


----------

